# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  تبدیل کد هش شده به متن اصلی

## s12345

سلام دوستان
من یه کد هش شده در اختیار دارم. کدیه ک از متن اصلی به این متن تبدیل شده.. نمیدونم از کدوم الگوریتم استفاده کرده.. مثلا md5 یا ...
میخام این رشته رو به متن اصلی تبدیل بکنم.
نرم افزار خاصی یا راهکاری سراغ دارین؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## مهران موسوی

برای بازگرداندن Hash به حالت عادی راه معمولی وجود ندارد و اصولا غیر ممکن است اگر بخواهیم به صورت سادهع بیان کنیم.

اگر عبارات اصولا کوتا ماننده پسورد Hash شده باشند برای بازگرداندن آنها از روشی با نام Brute Force استفاده میشود که باز هم قطعیتی در آن وجود ندارد و بر پایه آزمون و خطا کار میکنند.

این روشی بود که انگلیس ها توی جنگ جهانی برای شکست رمز های Enigma  نازی ها استفاده میکردن.

اطلاعات بیشتر :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brute-force_attack
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enigma_machine

----------


## s12345

من کد رو به شما بدم.. میتونید به متن اصلی برگردونید؟

----------


## [younes]

> من کد رو به شما بدم.. میتونید به متن اصلی برگردونید؟


تقریبا نمیشه کاریش کرد . طولش چقدره؟ از آمار و احتمال چیزی میدونید؟

----------


## s12345

این رشتست
1112b81bdd5735d7c178b426b4cadb21d3a9e285

----------


## sh86zs

https://md5.gromweb.com/?md5=81DC9BD...36DBD8313ED055

----------

